# hospital visits after robotics



## debraj (Oct 29, 2008)

I am having difficutly with several carriers denying 99231 and 99232 days after doc does a robotic (55866). One carrier states " 99232 is not indicated for separate reimbursement when filed with 55866".

Is anyone else having problems with this? What info do I need to appeal?

Thanks!


----------



## zaidaaquino (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, 55866 carries a 90 FUD.  Therefore, no E&M services, including 99231 and 99232, would be billable unless the E&M is an unrelated service during the post op period.   

Zaida, CPC


----------

